# Sports Hall Lighting Spacing



## Sakho13 (Jan 19, 2016)

I need to do a hand lighting calculation for a general sports hall for part of my project I am currently doing. 
I want an average of 500 lux.
The room dimensions are 33.1m x 18.1m and mounting height is 6.8m.
I have worked out the number of fixtures by using the lumen method and I got 27 luminaries.

The SHR max is 1.71 from the luminaire data sheet. I can't seem to find anywhere stating the SHR nom.

I just would like to know how I can space these luminaries out to get the correct uniformity, could someone explain to me step by step how to do this? 

Thanks


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

No, this is your second post of the exact same genre. You need to learn how to do your own homework.


----------

